# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σκούπες & Σκουπάκια >  ηλεκτρική σκούπα

## τομ

Γεια σας έχω μία ηλεκτρική σκούπα και με το που τη βάζω στην πρίζα και είναι χαμηλωμένη εντελώς δουλεύει. όταν δυναμώνω την ισχύ αρχίζει να μυρίζει καμένο και σαν να ψιλοβγάζει καπνούς το μοτέρ.. θέλω καινούργια σκούπα;;;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Πήγαινε την σκούπα στο Κ.Τ.Ε.Ο να σου κάνουν έλεγχο καυσαερίων για τους καπνούς που βγάζει .  :Tongue2: 

Αν είναι από τις φτηνιάρικες ούτε να το σκέφτεσαι . Αλλιώς άνοιξε την φτάσε στο μοτέρ κάνε οπτικό έλεγχο στο τύλιγμα του και έλεγχο στα καρβουνάκια αν είναι πατωμένα και σπινθιρίζουν. και θα πρέπει να δεις για πιο λόγο όταν την έχεις εντελώς κλειστή και χαμηλωμένη δουλεύει. τρέχα γύρευε δηλαδή.

----------


## vasilimertzani

> Γεια σας έχω μία ηλεκτρική σκούπα και με το που τη βάζω στην πρίζα και είναι χαμηλωμένη εντελώς δουλεύει. όταν δυναμώνω την ισχύ αρχίζει να μυρίζει καμένο και σαν να ψιλοβγάζει καπνούς το μοτέρ.. θέλω καινούργια σκούπα;;;


αν βγαζει και καπνο τοτε καιγονται τα βερνικια απο το μοτερ.

----------


## spyropap

Θωμά αναφέρεσαι σε ηλ. σκούπα 220V πχ 1500W. Αυτά τα συμπτώματα που σου κάνει είναι χαρακτηριστικά φθηνών κινέζικων κινητήρων.
Πιθανόν να κάνει θόρυβο όπως σφύριγμα.

Η μυρωδιά και ο καπνός προέρχονται από τα καρβουνάκια-ψύκτρες του μοτέρ.
Αυτά επειδή έχουν φαγωθεί ή δεν είναι καλής ποιότητας δεν εφαρμόζουν καλά στο στεφάνι του ρότορα κ σπινθηρίζουν.
Το μοτέρ λειτουργεί μέχρι να καταστραφεί ένα από αυτά και να κάνει βραχυκύκλωμα και κάψιμο του μοτέρ.

Θα μπορούσε ένας τεχνίτης να αντικαταστήσει τα καρβουνάκια εάν είχε ανταλλακτικά ίδια από ίδιο μοτέρ/μάρκα.
Τώρα όμως  συνηθίζουν να βάζουν τις προβληματικές συσκευές στις επιστροφές και να αγοράζουν νέες.
Αυτή είναι και η τακτική που προτείνουν καταστήματα πώλησης ηλ. ειδών που δεν έχουν σέρβις με τεχνίτες κ ανταλλακτικά.
Η εργασία αντικατάστασης κ τα ανταλλακτικά θα κοστίσουν περίπου 15-20ε, οπότε…

----------


## τομ

οπότε δεν αξίζει τον κόπο.... πάντως η σκούπα είναι bosch 2000W..  τα καρβουνάκια είναι 1 εκατοστό περίπου αλλά το ένα είναι λίγο μαυρισμένο...  μήπως έχει καεί το μοτέρ? να φανταστείτε ότι επειδή στη πρίζα που τη δοκιμάζω έχω και μία λάμπα, όταν την ανεβάζω σε ισχύ τρεμοπαίζει και η λάμπα σαν να κάνει βραχυκύκλωμα...

----------

